# vordere dämpferaufnahme helius st



## joseppe (17. November 2008)

jetzt muss ich doch mal die hilfe der nicolai-gemeinde in anspruch nehmen.

der lenkwinkel meines helius st war mir immer etwas zu steil. 
ich habe vorhin versucht diesen durch versetzten der vorderen dämpferaufnahme flacher zu bekommen.
nach gefühlten 24371 mal schraube auf, schraube zu, kollisionskontrolle musste ich leider aufgeben.
die einzige position in der die wippe nicht mit den oberen schweißnähten an den druckstreben kollidiert ist die, wenn die schrauben im 1ten loch (vom dämpfer aus gezählt) stecken und durch das erste loch der dämpferaufnahmebleche gehen.
die ganze messerei bezieht sich natürlich auf die einstellung für den maximalen federweg.

auf bildern in der gallerie sieht man häufig die schrauben im zweiten loch.
wie kommt das?
welche einstellungen fahrt ihr in eurem helius st?
für ideen wäre ich riesig dankbar, denn wenn ich den lenkwinkel nicht flacher bekomme, werde ich mich leider nach einem anderen rahmen umsehen müssen.

mfg patrick


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2008)

Was für ein Baujahr ist denn dein ST?

Poste auch mal Bilder.

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joseppe (17. November 2008)

das bike ist baujahr 2006.
morgen geh ich mal fotos machen.

gruß patrick


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2008)

Meins ist auch von 06 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## joseppe (18. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch von 06



super! was für eine einstellung fährst du?

war heute morgen mal knipsenderweise unterwegs:
erstes bild: kompletter dämpfer
zweites bild: mein mechanischer durchschlagschutz
drittes bild: vordere dämpferaufnahme


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2008)

joseppe schrieb:


> super! was für eine einstellung fährst du?
> 
> war heute morgen mal knipsenderweise unterwegs:
> erstes bild: kompletter dämpfer
> ...



Hi Patrick,
ich fahre die gleiche Einstellung wie Du, habe aber dein Problem nicht!
Es gibt aber eine andere Wippe von Nicolai die dein Problem beheben sollte, sie hat eine kleine Ausfräsung die diese Kollision verhindert, ruf einfach mal bei Nicolai an und schildere das Problem, dann wird Dir schnell
geholfen!

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Falco Mille (19. November 2008)

Das 2006er Helius ST ist gegenüber dem 2005er Modell bereits 20 mm abgesenkt worden und war für die Federgabellänge 585 mm optimal. (2004 + 2005: 605 mm) Von 2005 bis 2007 sind die Federgabeln immer kürzer geworden, nachdem sie bis 2004 immer länger wurden. Wir haben unsere Rahmen jeder neuen Gabelgeneration mit hohem Aufwand neu anpassen müssen, damit die jeweills aktuellen Gabelmodelle passen. Leider passen manche Rahmen daher nur optimal mit Federgabeln aus dem gleichen Modelljahr und mit der für den jeweiligen Rahmen optimale Einbauhöhe. Bei kürzeren Gabeln ist der Lenkwinkel entsprechend steiler. Bei der EInstellung des maximalen Federwegs, (200 mm, Dämpfer im 3. Loch von unten) ist es in der Regel nicht möglich, den Lenkwinkel flacher, als das Werkssetup zu stellen, ohne dass es zu einer Kollision zwischen Druckstrebe und Umlenkhebel kommt. Der Umlenkhebel an Joseppes Bike ist das aktuellste Modell mit Senkloch und Phase. Um dem Bike einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu verpassen, kann der Federweg auf 180 mm eingestellt werden (Dämpfer im 2. Loch von unten) In dieser Position sind Kennlinie und Performance der Federung am Besten. Fahre ich auch so, obwohl ich bei meinem 2008er ST theoretisch 220 fahren könnte. Ist aber eigentlich nur Schwanzverlängerung. Faktisch bringt das Plus an Federweg nichts, neigt zum Durchsacken fährt sich undefinierter und kommt bei Antritt nicht in die Hufe.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## joseppe (19. November 2008)

danke noch für deine Infos Falco.

ich habe zwischenzeitlich noch mit Nicolai telefoniert und dank dem superguten Service, ist das Problem aus der Welt geschaffen.


----------



## dersteinmetz (20. November 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das 2006er Helius ST ist gegenüber dem 2005er Modell bereits 20 mm abgesenkt worden und war für die Federgabellänge 585 mm optimal. (2004 + 2005: 605 mm) Von 2005 bis 2007 sind die Federgabeln immer kürzer geworden, nachdem sie bis 2004 immer länger wurden. Wir haben unsere Rahmen jeder neuen Gabelgeneration mit hohem Aufwand neu anpassen müssen, damit die jeweills aktuellen Gabelmodelle passen. Leider passen manche Rahmen daher nur optimal mit Federgabeln aus dem gleichen Modelljahr und mit der für den jeweiligen Rahmen optimale Einbauhöhe. Bei kürzeren Gabeln ist der Lenkwinkel entsprechend steiler. Bei der EInstellung des maximalen Federwegs, (200 mm, Dämpfer im 3. Loch von unten) ist es in der Regel nicht möglich, den Lenkwinkel flacher, als das Werkssetup zu stellen, ohne dass es zu einer Kollision zwischen Druckstrebe und Umlenkhebel kommt. Der Umlenkhebel an Joseppes Bike ist das aktuellste Modell mit Senkloch und Phase. Um dem Bike einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu verpassen, kann der Federweg auf 180 mm eingestellt werden (Dämpfer im 2. Loch von unten) In dieser Position sind Kennlinie und Performance der Federung am Besten. Fahre ich auch so, obwohl ich bei meinem 2008er ST theoretisch 220 fahren könnte. Ist aber eigentlich nur Schwanzverlängerung. Faktisch bringt das Plus an Federweg nichts, neigt zum Durchsacken fährt sich undefinierter und kommt bei Antritt nicht in die Hufe.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



versteh ich das richtig?: ich darf den dämpfer am oberen loch montieren? ich meine, da was anderes gehört zu haben. 
ist es nicht möglich, mit dem richtigen Dämpfersetup "echte" 220mm FW aus der kiste zu holen? Vielleicht etwas härtes setup (mehr Bottom out  und etwas mehr luft)


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig?: ich darf den dämpfer am oberen loch montieren? ich meine, da was anderes gehört zu haben.
> ist es nicht möglich, mit dem richtigen Dämpfersetup "echte" 220mm FW aus der kiste zu holen? Vielleicht etwas härtes setup (mehr Bottom out  und etwas mehr luft)





Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ist aber eigentlich nur Schwanzverlängerung.



Wenn du es nötig hast, Steinmetz


----------



## Testonkel (20. November 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das 2006er Helius ST ist gegenüber dem 2005er Modell bereits 20 mm abgesenkt worden und war für die Federgabellänge 585 mm optimal. (2004 + 2005: 605 mm) Von 2005 bis 2007 sind die Federgabeln immer kürzer geworden, nachdem sie bis 2004 immer länger wurden. Wir haben unsere Rahmen jeder neuen Gabelgeneration mit hohem Aufwand neu anpassen müssen, damit die jeweills aktuellen Gabelmodelle passen. Leider passen manche Rahmen daher nur optimal mit Federgabeln aus dem gleichen Modelljahr und mit der für den jeweiligen Rahmen optimale Einbauhöhe. Bei kürzeren Gabeln ist der Lenkwinkel entsprechend steiler. Bei der EInstellung des maximalen Federwegs, (200 mm, Dämpfer im 3. Loch von unten) ist es in der Regel nicht möglich, den Lenkwinkel flacher, als das Werkssetup zu stellen, ohne dass es zu einer Kollision zwischen Druckstrebe und Umlenkhebel kommt. Der Umlenkhebel an Joseppes Bike ist das aktuellste Modell mit Senkloch und Phase. Um dem Bike einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu verpassen, kann der Federweg auf 180 mm eingestellt werden (Dämpfer im 2. Loch von unten) In dieser Position sind Kennlinie und Performance der Federung am Besten. Fahre ich auch so, obwohl ich bei meinem 2008er ST theoretisch 220 fahren könnte. Ist aber eigentlich nur Schwanzverlängerung. Faktisch bringt das Plus an Federweg nichts, neigt zum Durchsacken fährt sich undefinierter und kommt bei Antritt nicht in die Hufe.
> 
> Grüße, Falco





Sehr interessant, ich wollte auch gern mehr Federweg, da es schon mal durchschlägt bei 200, doch du hast mir davon abgeraten. Aber 180 soll noch besser funktionieren? Heißt das der Gesamtfederweg wird bei 180 etwas straffer und progressiver, brächte also keinen Nachteil an Nehmerqualitäten. Sag ja und ich bau's sofort um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (20. November 2008)

Kollisonstest mit oberer Position(Schwanzverlängerung)

Hab mich eben draufgehockt und ne runde im regen gedreht. Füllt sich schwammig an. Hab mehr luft rein und mehr durchschlagsschutz... Fühlt sich gut an. Irgendwie wie ne affenschaukel


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2008)

Ich habe das auch mal prot und es dann gelassen wie es ist, weil ich keine 


Falco Mille schrieb:


> Schwanzverlängerung.



brauche 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## dersteinmetz (20. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch mal prot und es dann gelassen wie es ist, weil ich keine
> 
> 
> brauche
> ...


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2008)

Glückwunsch, an deine Hand


----------



## joseppe (21. November 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig?: ich darf den dämpfer am oberen loch montieren? ich meine, da was anderes gehört zu haben.
> ist es nicht möglich, mit dem richtigen Dämpfersetup "echte" 220mm FW aus der kiste zu holen? Vielleicht etwas härtes setup (mehr Bottom out  und etwas mehr luft)



ich denke du verstehst etwas falsch:
das 2008er modell wurde auf 220mm aufgestockt. bei den vorhergehenden modelljahren darf die oberste bohrung weiterhin nicht verwendet werden.

ich habe jetzt auch mal die 180mm einstellung ausprobiert und muss sagen: 
fühlt sich richtig gut an!
da meiner sowieso lang genug ist, werd ich damit jetzt mal ne zeit fahren.


----------



## Falco Mille (22. November 2008)

Mann, was hab ich da wieder angerichtet. Wo ist mein Zensor, wenn ich ihn brauche? Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, dass ich das ST mit 180 am liebsten fahre und mein persönliches Empfinden, dass es bei 220 nicht so gut geht. Soll aber bitte jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber fragt ruhig mal die Frauen. Den meisten sind 220 auch zu viel. (Anders, die Freunde von der kontroversen Triebfixierung.)

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testonkel (22. November 2008)

Meiner ist härter in 180 Mal sehen, wie sich's macht.


----------



## Testonkel (23. November 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Meiner ist härter in 180 Mal sehen, wie sich's macht.



Das ist praktisch. Das ST ist mit der 180mm Einstellung deutlich uphillfähiger und fühlt sich quirliger an. Ich konnte auf dem Hometrail keine heftigen Sachen testen, doch es fällt auf, dass nach einer Landung ins Flat schneller wieder Vortrieb da ist, beziehungsweise keine Verzögerung mehr zu verspüren ist. Bringt die 200 Einstellung auf ruppigen DH Kursen was, oder ist es wirklich reine Schwanzverlängerung?


----------



## dersteinmetz (23. November 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Das ist praktisch. Das ST ist mit der 180mm Einstellung deutlich uphillfähiger und fühlt sich quirliger an. Ich konnte auf dem Hometrail keine heftigen Sachen testen, doch es fällt auf, dass nach einer Landung ins Flat schneller wieder Vortrieb da ist, beziehungsweise keine Verzögerung mehr zu verspüren ist. Bringt die 200 Einstellung auf ruppigen DH Kursen was, oder ist es wirklich reine Schwanzverlängerung?



schwanzverlängerung wären 220mm....200mm sind eigentlich die regel beim st....imo


----------

